# Buckeyes Plantation Aug. 8 & 9 GBAA State 3-D! Who's In?



## red1691 (Jul 27, 2015)

Buckeyes Plantation will be hosting the GBAA State 3-D Championship, August 8th & 9th. This is a Great bunch of folks that put on a good shoot and some good grub. registration can be found on line at www.gbaa.georgiaarchery.com
 Come on out and support Buckeyes as they host this shoot, and let's have some fun shooting archery!!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 27, 2015)

See you there!


----------



## olinprice (Jul 27, 2015)

Suppose to be 3 or 4 coming with me


----------



## kerbow01 (Jul 27, 2015)

Half known half unknown again?


----------



## red1691 (Jul 27, 2015)

Here is the Registration From with information you may need!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 28, 2015)

With a max yardage of 65 yards, I can't wait to see what Alligood does with one of them little struttin "sparrow" targets


----------



## kerbow01 (Jul 28, 2015)

65 or 55 max?


----------



## Monster02 (Jul 28, 2015)

Im Game!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 28, 2015)

65 yards is the max


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm coming  i'll try to register on the website


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 28, 2015)

Little Strutting....sparrow or Alligood?


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 28, 2015)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> With a max yardage of 65 yards, I can't wait to see what Alligood does with one of them little struttin "sparrow" targets



Only got one, and it's fat.....this oughta be a good one.....


----------



## red1691 (Jul 29, 2015)

kerbow01 said:


> 65 or 55 max?



On the known yardage side max yardage is 60 yards, and the unknown side is a 50 yard max. Of course they Don't have to put them that far


----------



## abhunter (Jul 29, 2015)

red1691 said:


> On the known yardage side max yardage is 60 yards, and the unknown side is a 50 yard max. Of course they Don't have to put them that far



The flyer says both rounds are known
Hope I get to make it


----------



## red1691 (Jul 30, 2015)

abhunter said:


> The flyer says both rounds are known
> Hope I get to make it



Well that should make it easy for everone or NOT


----------



## red1691 (Aug 1, 2015)

Need to get those pre-reg. mailed in or online to avoid the $15.00 late fee!!!!! Mines done, The Shark X is ready to take a bite out of some butts!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 3, 2015)

Registration sent !


----------



## Big John (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is the online link you need to sign up before the 5th. so no late fee.http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/?page_id=547


----------



## Big John (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey hunting season is coming, We have a class for hunting bows... That is right Ricky?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 3, 2015)

Keep'em coming!!!


----------



## red1691 (Aug 3, 2015)

Big John said:


> Hey hunting season is coming, We have a class for hunting bows... That is right Ricky?



Bring them on, I got this, But I know of one that can't shoot as of this past Sat. he tried to cut his middle finger off his release hand!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 5, 2015)

Get those registrations in! One more day for online registration. You can register the day of the shoot, but if you decide to do that, be at least an hour early, so we can get score cards done and stake assignments!!  Going to be one of the better sets we've had yet. You can shoot as a guest, but it's only $10 to join the GBAA, and you can shoot for one of those fine belt buckles!!! Come on out!!


----------



## red1691 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just want my Deer Burgers I heard about, that's more than 1, just saying!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 5, 2015)

red1691 said:


> I just want my Deer Burgers I heard about, that's more than 1, just saying!!!!



Well........Big John and the LOGA volunteered to cook for me this weekend, so I could concentrate on registration and shooting. The money will go to a good cause, and I'm sure they will come up with something yummy!!!! (I'll save the deer burgers for another day...sorry Ricky)


----------



## tmiller (Aug 6, 2015)

Is it too late to get my son registered?


----------



## red1691 (Aug 6, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> Well........Big John and the LOGA volunteered to cook for me this weekend, so I could concentrate on registration and shooting. The money will go to a good cause, and I'm sure they will come up with something yummy!!!! (I'll save the deer burgers for another day...sorry Ricky)



ok

I'm sure Big John can handle it


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 6, 2015)

Man......8 hours today, little bit left to do tomorrow. 30 new lanes, lots of cutting.....going to be our best set yet. Can't wait!!!


----------

